# 2 males



## Mark Ryden (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone put 2 working males in the same house? Looking for some gudiance . Thinking of fetting another male. Do not want the hassle of a female in heat.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

I train with a vet who has 3 working Mals, I believe all are males. All are house dogs and apparenly co-exist well. I am still inexperienced however, I dont think it matters if you have working dogs, pets, males or females. They will all live together well as long as they know the rules that you have put into place.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

You will be much better off if you start with a male puppy instead of trying to introduce two adult working males. You are more likely to have dogs that get along, if they are raised together.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Are you done titling that one ? I would finish with that one first.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I know quite a few people who do this successfully. And other's that haven't. NOT having a female around IMO will greatly work in your favor, nobody going into heat every 6 months for the boys to fight over. 

I agree with the person who suggested bringing in a puppy, chances are better he'll grow up friends with the resident male.


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

I currently have two Males...A Dobe and a Mal. Previous to the Mal, I had an older Doberman male when I bought my current Dobe as a pup. 

It can be done, but like anything, their behaviour needs to be managed. Mine stay in separate kennels, and aren't allowed to have free exposure to stuff that's gonna cause an argument. At times, one male running in to the othe male in the backyard seems to be enough to trigger a temper, but I find, unlike bitches, that the males sorta forget about that stuff quite quickly.

I personally would not want a bunch of females. I used to show Dobes and man oh man, the bitches were down right nasty to each other. They fought more than any of the males I showed or owned. It was constant AND they held a grudge so just when you thought it was over....

So, it can be done with multiple boys, but like any multi-dog household, it will take proper management on your part.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

My girlfriend and I currently have two working males, a (German/Serbian bred) Rottweiler and a (German/Finnish bred) Boxer. I am a first time dog owner (aside from my childhood GSD mix) but I am of the belief that almost any dogs can learn to live together peacefully if clear communication and leadership is given by the owner(s) from day one of bringing the new dog home, and tools such as crates, separate eating areas, etc are utilized.. 

Personally I believe that the age of both dogs is extremely important and I wanted to make sure to wait until Kingston (the Rottweiler) was at least a year old before bringing home a new puppy. Do I think fights would've occured if we brought them home at a similar age? Not neccesarily, but by the time we brought Hudson home I already established a very good obedience foundation with Kingston and knew he would always come, down, etc as soon as I told him to regardless of another puppy in the house. I think this is extremely important, as having two same-sex dogs with questionable obedience is a recipe for disaster in my eyes.

I also think it helps tremendously that Kingston is primarily _my_ dog, and Hudson is primarily my girlfriends'. Because we frequently (but not always) walk them separately and train them one at a time while the other waits patiently, I don't forsee any jealousy type issues arising from one trying to dominate the other for the "top spot". My girlfriend and I are, and always will be, the "alphas"; any dogs we own now or in the future will do exactly what we say when we say it, and there will never be an opportunity for them to 'figure their own pack order out on their own'. Even though I mentioned how we each look at one dog as our own, because we both emphasize and demand obedience ALL the time, we both can feel completely comfortable leaving the other with both dogs for extended periods of time knowing that there is still an "alpha" present to keep things calm.

With all this being said, I realize our dogs are still young (19 months and 10 months old), and I'm not naive enough to think scraps could never happen between them even though they really love each other to death right now. They are still male dogs and I'm sure when they both reach maturity a bitch in heat or other outside factors _could_ make them forget who the other is in the blink of an eye. Basically, I think if you're realistic and honest with yourself about whether you are the type to be committed enough to tackle two working dogs, there is no reason you couldn't have numerous male dogs in your house.

I will add that this is only my own opinion from my experience and what I have learned, and I would expect the chances of success to be significantly less if you were interested in bringing home an older male vs bringing home a puppy..


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

This depends greatly on the tempermant of the dog and what lines it comes from. I have 2 males that cannot stand the site of each other. It's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

todd pavlus said:


> This depends greatly on the tempermant of the dog and what lines it comes from. I have 2 males that cannot stand the site of each other. It's a pain in the ass.


I have to ask, Todd; just for the sake of my own education.. did you bring both of these dogs home as adults, or what were their ages? If you brought one home as a puppy, how long were they "okay" and when did the intolerance of each other start happening?

I would really be surprised if they were raised together and those attitudes blossomed overnight, so to speak.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I am very interested in this convesation as I am leaning towards a male as a replacement cadaver dog for my current one when he retires. I just seem to like the temperament of an intact male better than the females even though I do think the females can be better workers in some respects.

How old a puppy would be best? 

I would rather have prelims -I don't want to waste time on too young a puppy - want to be reasonably sure the structure and drives are right. 

My current male is good with adult males both intact and neuered, but does get into some posturing with the older ones. Never a fight but I have stopped when he started rolling the other dog over. He is also very gentle with small puppies.

The kind of puppy I would be looking for could be a good detection dog but does not need to fight or do sport. Afraid I just am partial to the GSDs though.

Current dog is 7 with no physical issues and a great temperament. Figure a good year to get a puppy solid. 

Getting a female would require me to rehome the current one or juggle dogs carefully. She is spayed but is not a good candidate for rehoming because her hips are really shot even though they don't seem to bother her and she has the full bite shake kill instinct uninhibited for prey animals - and it requires vigilance on my part. I am pretty sure even a puppy may be an issue for her but I can control THAT as it is a short term proposition. She does fine with male dogs though.

I am not going to turn 3 dogs or 2 of the same sex loose in the back yard unsupervised but would like a peacable kingdom when they are in the house or outside with me.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Depends on the two dogs being put together more than anything. A lot of dogs can maintain with your presence....if this is the case, don't leave them alone together.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Dave Martin said:


> I have to ask, Todd; just for the sake of my own education.. did you bring both of these dogs home as adults, or what were their ages? If you brought one home as a puppy, how long were they "okay" and when did the intolerance of each other start happening?
> 
> I would really be surprised if they were raised together and those attitudes blossomed overnight, so to speak.


I had my shepherd which was 2 yrs old, when i brought home my mali that was around 7-8 months old. They were fine until the mali started maturing. They were good for about 3 months. He is from strong KNPV lines and is very possesive, and can be quite dominant with other dogs. That was the end of them ever being out together. They would fight over a blade of grass or a "look"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My two intact male GSDs are kenneled in the same run and spend most of the time loose in the back yard.
I've had multiple male terriers that lived together many times. A few times with intact bitches.
I will add that any new dog OR bitch brought to live with me is a pup. 
Introducing a new adult is a whole nother deal even though I expect my dogs to honor any dog I bring to the house.
My brother is coming over tomorrow with his new, 3yr old, intact male Presa and they "will all", at least, ignore one another.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We've always brought a pup (7-8 weeks) to an older intact male. With the older dogs 10-11 years, more or less disinterest. With the last two, a 14 month old Briard and a pup, it was terrific. The dogs could be left alone together at home and in the car without dividing wall.

The current two are about 16 months apart in age. The older GSD, always very possessive, tried to bully the newcomer and the breeder said to be careful so I kept them apart but had the little one in a metal crate when the older one was around and one day, I'd forgotten to check the crate door and out popped the little one. They have had their issues (maybe because of keeping them apart for a while). They have had and occasionally do have scraps but they are few and far between. The best thing is, is when I'm on my own with them. The younger one is Toni's dog and when he's away, there seems to be less rivalry.

A lot of people said we couldn't keep the Fila and Briard in the same house. Even more said that it is impossible to keep 2 working line intact GSD males in the same house. 

As far as I'm concerned it's a case of management and careful overview without seeming to be over-anxious. However, I don't let them out in the garden together and I take them out separately as opposed to the Fila and Briard.

I'm lucky in that my dogs don't know that they're from working lines :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

We have had multiple intact male Rotts in the house, but working in Schutzhund or(in one dog's case) agility over the last 25 years. All got along until the last pup. Old dog was 7. Pup was 7 weeks. They got along until pup was 14 mo old. Pup tore the snot out of the old dog & will every time there is an opportunity. The pup & old dog are each getting along with a third we brought home at 20 mos.

It all depends on personality, and that's a crap shoot.

Linda


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I have two working males. They are fine when I am around. I don't leave them alone together. They are 2yrs apart in age.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnqD2b57adc


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> I have two working males. They are fine when I am around. I don't leave them alone together. They are 2yrs apart in age.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnqD2b57adc


Boys will be boys! That's cool they get along so well they can play tug!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Boys will be boys! That's cool they get along so well they can play tug!



I wish I had video from this morning. I was throwing a frisbee way out into an alfalfa field. The dog have to jump a four foot canal to get to the field and then find the disk and then jump back over the canal.

The rottie found the frisbee first and started running back to me. As he was leaping over the canal, in mid air the Mali intersected him and grabbed onto the frisbee in the rottie's mouth. That cause the Rottie to crash on the side of the canal and they both fell into the water. It was quite the site to see such athleticism from the Mal


----------



## susan jones (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice!!!! That was so cool to see \\/


----------

